# Can't find a photo of a GSD w/a "mole coat"



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Can anyone help me? I was just looking online out of curiosity, and can't find a photo of a mole-coated GSD to save my life. Does anyone know of a link that I could go to to see one with my own eyes? Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What the heck is a 'mole' coat?









Color? Texture? Length of coat?

Here's some info on coat/colors but I don't even know if that's what your question is about?

http://www.4gsd.net/colours.html

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/2788/colors.htm

http://www.kerstoneshepherds.net/colors/colors.htm

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i've seen a 'mole coat' also referred to as a 'zero coat' if that helps the search any...

its basically an extremely short coat, and is a fault.

i know someone with a mole coated male, but his heritage is unknown, so its been debated whether or not he has a bit of dobie in him. if you'd like i can locate a couple of his photos as long as its okay with his owner.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

A mole-coat is supposed to be a super-short (close) length coat on a GSD. I've read about them in multiple places, but I've never been able to find a photograph of a mole-coated GSD. This link refers to it in Fig. 12, but it's an outline drawing, not a photograph:

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/06_Overall_Structure/Overall_Structure.html

It's making me nuts that I can't find a picture. I've heard that they're extremely unattractive - I just want to see a picture of one somewhere!







I know there must be one on the internet somewhere, but it's eluding me...

P.S. I was typing at the same time as Camerafodder. I'll try to look up zero coat (never heard of that one!) and see if I have any luck. thanks!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Looking at the illustration my first GSD may have been a mole coat. 

I had never heard of the name before but she had a very short coat that was very different than other GSD's I had seen. I did not think it unattractive just short. 

She did have an undercoat and I was told by one GSD person that her coat looked so close because her undercoat was insubstantial. It did not seem unsubstantial when she was blowing coat.

She is the dog on the left and had just had a bath so her coat was poofier than normal. This a mole coat that you are picturing?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

kathy your dogs appears to just have a short stock coat (about the length of my girl Gia)... when i've seen dogs described as having a "mole coat" its been more similar to this:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So maybe more like a Weim? or Pointer? Or Dobe (mentioned before...)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Mole coat is a very short, tight coat with very little undercoat.

The dog in Camerafodder's photo would be considered a mole coat.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow-Camerafodder - I think that's it! And I think he's gorgeous! Thanks for satisfying my curiosity! I've been wanting to see a picture for months!









PS Is that your dog in the picture? He's beautiful!


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Oops - too late to edit. I just went back and re-read your other post. Is that your friend's dog?


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow! He's handsome! I actually like that look. Easy on the vacuum too, I'm sure.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ah yes I see very very little coat! I always thought my girl had a very short stock coat but did not know if that was what was considered mole. I guess that would be eay on the vacuum!


----------

